# What is your thoughts about this setup?



## VapeSnow (15/1/15)

What is your thoughts about this setup

Authentic 454 big block rda by kryptonite

Authentic limitless mod by limitlessmods







Is this a nice setup?


----------



## VapeSnow (15/1/15)

You get nice combo colors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (15/1/15)

That looks Bliksims awesome!

I would say that qualifies as a decent setup


----------



## VapeSnow (15/1/15)

Arthster said:


> That looks Bliksims awesome!


Jip it does. I have the all black version on its way from the states. Cant wait!


----------



## Arthster (15/1/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Jip it does. I have the all black version on its way from the states. Cant wait!



Dont blame you, I would offer to meet the plane half way if that was my order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (15/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Dont blame you, I would offer to meet the plane half way if that was my order.


Hahah im shipping with Dhl. So 5 days is not a long wait.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (15/1/15)

5days ... Not at all. I am actually pretty envious of you with that one... Man that looks nice.


----------



## VapeSnow (15/1/15)

Arthster said:


> 5days ... Not at all. I am actually pretty envious of you with that one... Man that looks nice.


Thx buddy. Ill give some feed back on how she vapes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (15/1/15)

that looks wicked !


----------



## gripen (15/1/15)

@VapeSnow that combination looks fantastic what's the price on those


----------



## VapeSnow (15/1/15)

gripen said:


> @VapeSnow that combination looks fantastic what's the price on those


R2750.00 excluding shipping


----------



## Arthster (15/1/15)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VapeSnow (15/1/15)

Arthster said:


>


It is authentic. Money buys quality.


----------



## Arthster (15/1/15)

VapeSnow said:


> It is authentic. Money buys quality.



Agreed, but still a little rich for my wallet. For now I need to stick to the clones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (15/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Agreed, but still a little rich for my wallet. For now I need to stick to the clones


Im pass my clone stage. The only time ill buy a clone is just to test it and will sell it like a week later. 

I like supporting the guys who take months/years of hard work designing and building the mods.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (15/1/15)

Yeah I fully agree with that.

Only thing that bugs me about clones is when they use the originals markings. as for the clone itself, I don't mind the cloning that much they are all so close in any case. But the least the clonners could do is to not use the branding

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (15/1/15)

Thats a looker bro ... How.does.she vape 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Ollie (16/1/15)

Sheesh.... looks decent @VapeSnow 

Let us know how she vapes dude!


----------



## gripen (16/1/15)

Thanx @VapeSnow it looks graet


----------



## Marzuq (16/1/15)

im not sure on performance but it sure is pretty


----------



## VapeSnow (16/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> im not sure on performance but it sure is pretty


Performance should be great. Rda makes contact strait to the batterie.


----------



## stevie g (16/1/15)

She is a fine fine looking mech.


----------



## gripen (16/1/15)

@Sprint I agree very nice mech.well worthy of the price


----------



## Silver (18/1/15)

Looks great @VapeSnow 
I like the white
Looks quite elegant


----------

